
Do these screenshots reveal a heavily revamped Gmail is on the way? - edwinjm
http://thenextweb.com/google/2013/05/24/do-these-screenshots-reveal-a-heavily-revamped-gmail-for-mobile-and-web-is-on-the-way/
======
claudius
*whom I found.

Really?

